# Argëtim & zbavitje > Sporti nëpër botë >  FK Vllaznia - Shkodër

## Flori

ku jan tifozat kuq e blu ktu  :shkelje syri: 

Partizani 2 - 2 Vllaznia 

mendoj se mir dolem jo keq  :shkelje syri:

----------


## Homza

Valbona ne Basketboll, Vllaznia ne futboll, klubet tjera  vetem domina as per shah nuk jane!!!!!!

----------


## RaPSouL

*Vllaznia me te rinjte? Perfiton nga rregullorja* 

E Marte, 15 Maj 2007


Jeton Selimi

Nje dite me pare, deklarata e presidentit te Vllaznise, Valter Fushaj, se do ta prishnin festen e Tiranes, duke rreshtuar ne fushen e lojes paraterinjte kuqeblu, ka sjelle reagimin e menjehershem te institucionit qe drejton futbollin tone. Sipas tyre, dicka e tille eshte krejtesisht anormale dhe se do tu vinte keq nese klubi shkodran do te perfitonte nga hapesira ligjore per te prishur nje gare te javes se fundit te kampionatit tone.

Duhej te ishte festa e madhe, dorezimi i trofeut dhe mbremja e fishekzjarreve (si zakonisht) per Tiranen, por shkodranet kane menduar ta cojne gjithcka ne djall. Ata e ndjejne veten te mosrespektuar nga ana e Tiranes dhe duan tua kthejne me te njejten monedhe, duke u prishur mbremjen e madhe. Gjithcka ka nisur pas takimit Teuta-Tirana qe u fitua paster nga durrsaket 2-0 dhe qe, sipas shkodraneve, ka qene nje rezultat i ardhur si pasoje e marreveshjes se xhentelmeneve ne dem te Vllaznise. Fitorja e durrsakeve ne javen e parafundit te kampionatit e ben thuajse te sigurt pjesemarrjen e tyre ne Kupen UEFA, si vendi i dyte ne kampionat, sepse ndeshja e radhes me Shkumbinin, qe e arriti mbijetesen, perben vetem nje formalitet per bregdetaret. Meria e Vllaznise dhe deklarata e presidentit kuqeblu, Valter Fushaj, se do te dergojme skuadren e paraterinjve (U-17) ne Tirane, ka sjelle edhe reagimin e federates. Shefi i sektorit te garave, Hito Hitaj, ka deklaruar se kjo sjellje e klubit shkodran nuk eshte aspak e hijshme: Nuk e kuptoj arsyen e gjithe kesaj. Vllaznia mund te kete qejfmbetje, por kjo nuk duhet te thote se ata mund te perfitojne nga rregullorja.E pikerisht rregullorja ua mundeson kete gje shkodraneve, nje rregullore e ndryshuar me insistim nga ana e presidenteve te klubeve per aktivizimin pa limit te lojtareve nga skuadrat zinxhir dhe qe tani, sipas federates, po perdoret per qellime te mbrapshta. Ishin vete presidentet, qe kerkuan kete ndryshim ne rregullore, sepse donin tu krijonin sa me shume hapesira te rinjve, ndersa me pas jo vetem qe nuk i shfrytezuan keto hapesira, por justifikoheshin, sepse skuadra qe po ngrinin ne kembe kishte objektiva madhore dhe duhej te vinin vetem lojtare cilesore. Por, nese me pare gjithcka e benin ne te mire te cilesise, sot duan ta shfrytezojne per te bere hakmarrje ne dem te lojes se bukur, perfundoi deklaraten e tij shefi Hitaj.

----------


## Genti

Aman se tirana si gjithmone me hile ka fituar u lumte se kane lek me pagu federaten dhe albitrat...

----------


## goldian

lut nuri dhe federata i japin titujt tiranes
o vllaznia barcelona se fitorja asht e jonaaaaaaaaaaaaaa

----------


## dinamo

Informacion Per Vllaznin

Jashtë merkatos shkodrane, që ka filluar të lëvizë vendit, natyrisht nuk ka si qëndron as trajneri i Vllaznisë, Mirel Josa. Madje është ai që ka paraqitur te presidenti Fushaj listën me lojtarët që dëshiron të ketë në skuadër për sezonin e ardhshëm dhe numri 1 i klubit ka filluar ta ekzekutojë atë. Por ndërkohë disa komente të bëra dy ditët e fundit në shtyp, duket se e kanë "nxehur" paksa trajnerin e kuqebluve. Pikësëpari, Josa ka dashur të sqarojë se emri i brazilianit Leandro, për të cilin është aluduar se e ka kërkuar në skuadër, nuk bën pjesë në atë listë. "Kam lexuar në shtyp se Leandro pëlqehet nga unë dhe kam dhënë "ok" in për ta marrë. Dua të sqaroj se me dëshirën time ky lojtar nuk vjen te Vllaznia. 

E pëlqej jashtëzakonisht shumë për aftësitë e tij, por nuk dua në skuadër lojtarë që qëndrojnë dy muaj dhe më pas largohen, duke të prishur shumë plane. Pa përmendur pastaj faktin tjetër se ai asnjëherë nuk e ka zhvilluar fazën përgatitore me ekipin, prandaj ka pasur probleme fizike në vazhdim. E thashë se si lojtar më pëlqen dhe këtë vlerësim kam pasur që në kohën kur pati ardhur në fillim te Dinamo, por më pas ai tregoi se është i paqëndrueshëm dhe u ka shkaktuar jo pak probleme ekipeve ku ka luajtur. Duke qenë kështu, përgjigjja ime për këtë lojtar është "Jo". Madje këtë mendim kam jo vetëm për këtë lojtar, por për të gjithë lojtarët me ngjyrë në përgjithësi. Ata nuk janë të qëndrueshëm dhe si rrjedhojë nuk mund të presësh shumë prej tyre,"ka thënë dje përmes telefonit Josa. Sakaq, po përmes shtypit dhe më konkretisht gazetës "Sporti shqiptar", në dy ditët e fundit janë botuar intervista me Sinën dhe T.Osmanin, dy lojtarë të kërkuar nga shkodranët në këtë merkato. 

Por të dy ata lojtarë nuk janë shprehur shumë të gatshëm për të ardhur te Vllaznia, por pa i mbyllur derën asaj. Mirel Josa ka dalë hapur edhe kundër mënyrës së lutjes për t'i marrë në skuadër këta lojtarë, prandaj shton: "Nëse ata vërtet nuk e respektojnë ofertën e Vllaznisë, edhe Vllaznia nuk do t'i respektojë ata. Nuk kemi pse marrim lojtarë me zor në skuadër. Unë e kam thënë edhe para disa ditësh se kjo është periudha më e vështirë e futbollit shqiptar. Futbollistët nuk janë shumë të qartë se kur duhet t'i firmosin kontratat, por i mbajnë gjërat pezull për shumë kohë, duke i vënë në vështirësi të madhe presidentët e ekipeve." Sakaq, një tjetër problem i dalë sërish ditët e fundit është edhe ai i kandidaturës së Ilion Likës për portën e Vllaznisë. 

Josa ka shpjeguar se ai personalisht, apo dhe pjesëtarë të stafit të tij, nuk janë shprehur se skuadra ka nevojë për portierë. "Në një bisedë që kam pasur me trajnerin e portierëve, Avenir Danin, kemi thënë se ndër 4 portierët më të mirë të kampionatit të kaluar ishte edhe Grima, që u paraqit shumë mirë. Duke qenë kështu, nuk mund të mendojmë se duhet të sjellin në skuadër portierë të tillë, si Lika, Hidi apo Nallbani. Ne duhet t'i besojmë Grimës, ashtu siç duhet të kemi më tepër besim te portieri i Shpresës, Bishani,"e mbyll prononcimin e tij trajneri i kuqebluve, Mirel Josa.

----------


## Cimo

*Vllaznia, “beteja” e parë shqiptare në Europë*

Vllaznia, skuadra e parë nga katër ekipet shqiptare që marrin në tre kompeticionet europiane të klubeve, do të luajë nesër në Zagreb (ora 17:30) ndeshjen e parë kundër ekipit kroat NK Zagreb, me shpresën se do të arrijë një rezultat pozitiv, qoftë ky dhe barazimi me skuadrën që u rendit e treta në kampionatin kroat, në të njëjtin vend që zunë dhe shkodranët në atë shqiptar.

Skuadra shkodrane, që merr pjesë për herë të tretë në Kupën Intertoto nga viti 2000, zhvilloi një fazë përgatitore me tone “emergjente”, parë edhe pushimin e shkurtër midis mbylljes së kampionatit dhe ndeshjes së parë zyrtare kundër skuadrës kroate. Formacioni i Mirel Josës madje nuk arriti të zhvillojë as dhe një ndeshje testuese, përveç atyrë brenda grupit. Merkatoja e presidentit Valter Fushaj për sfidën me krotatët e trajnerit më të dytë më të vlerësuar në Kroaci, Blazeviçit (armik i përjetshëm i Bariçit) përmblidhet në emrat e sulmuesit gjirokastrit Arlind Nora, ish-sulmuesit të Elbasanit, shkodranit Albert Kaçi dhe kamerunasit të Luftëtarit, Rustand Simo. Vllaznia edhe pse kreu një nga blerjet më të bujshme në merkaton e verës, rekrutimin e golashënuesit më të mirë të Shqipërisë, Vioresin Sinanit, nuk mundi ta përfshijë dy herë “Këpucën e artë” në grupin anti-Zabgreb, për shkak të angazhimit të Sinanit me Tiranën në Ligën e Kampioneve. Josës do t’i mungojë në Zagreb edhe sulmuesi i i Kombëtares U-21, Xhevair Sukaj, për shkak të mospaisjes më vizë kroate. Strategjia e skuadrave udhëtuese në ndeshjet me sistem eliminimi është mospësimi apo pësimi i sa më pak golave. Me një rreshtim me tre mbrojtës më përvojë të madhe ndërkombëtare: Suad Lici, Rezart Dabulla dhe Admir Teli, trajneri Josa mund t’ia arrijë duke llogaritur edhe eksperiencën e vyer të një portieri veteran si Armir Grima. Gilman Lika, Franc Ahi, Rustand Simo dhe Safet Osja do të përbëjnë kolonën e mesfushës, ndërsa sulmi pritet të besohet Klevis Dalipit, i mbeshtetur nga krahët nga Arlind Nora dhe Albert Kaçi. Në ndeshjen miqësore me përfaqësuesen e Arabisë Saudite të zhvilluar në Ankara të Turqisë, NK Zagreb humbi 4-2. Golat u për kroatët shënuan nga Lovrek, i cili realizoi golin e parë të takimit (8’) dhe të fundit (78’). Ja dhe formacioni i NK Zagreb në atë takim: Stojkiç, Labudoviç, Nadareviç, Ivankoviç (40. Pejiç), Parlov (75. Soljiç), Mujdzha, Lajtman, Ibriciç (60. Jurendiç), Çutura, Lovrek, Mandzhukiç (53. Grgiç)



Lista zyrtare e dy ekipeve

NK Zagreb: Portierë: Dragan Stojkiç, Mario Çutura. Mbrojtës: Tomislav Labudoviç, Ivan Çunçiç, Mario Brkljaça, Josip Jurendiç, Ivan Lajtman, Miroslav Pejiç, Senijad Ibriçiç, Josip Soljiç Mesfushorë: Josip Skoriç, Safet Nadareviç, Hrvoje Çustiç, Dejan Miskoviç, Ivan Bjelobradiç, Mario Mandzukiç, Ivica Vrdoljak, Krunoslav Lovrek. Sulmues: Vedran Ivankoviç, Ivan Parlov, Josip Mikuliç, Mensur Mujdza, Haris Mehmedagiç, Mateo Roskam.

Vllaznia: Portierë: Armir Grima, Olti Bishani, Mbrojtës: Arlind Selimaj, Suad Lici, Rezart Dabulla, Admir Teli, Klodian Semina, Saidi Guri, Franc Ahi, Erion Hoti, Uliks Kotrri. Mesfushorë: Safet Osja, Alsid Tafili, Arsen Beqiri, Simo Rustand, Ndriçim Shtupina, Albert Kaçi. Sulmues: Gilman Lika, Klevis Dalipi, Arlind Nora, Nevian Cani. Sulmuesi Xhevahir Sukaj, i pranishëm në listën zyrtare të UEFA-s, nuk udhëtoi për në Kroaci.

Bilancet ndërkombëtare të klubeve

NK Zagreb: Klubi kroat, i themeluar në vitin 1903, ka zhvilluar 14 ndeshje ndërkombëtare duke arritur 5 fitore, 4 barazime dhe 5 humbje. Golaverazhi i përgjithshëm: 17 gola të shënuar, 17 gola të pësuar. Në Kupën Intertoto NK Zagreb ka zhvilluar 8 ndeshje: 1 fitore, 4 barazime, 3 humbje. Golat: 6-8

Vllaznia: Skuadra shkodrane, e themeluar në vitin 1919, ka zhvilluar 26 ndeshje ndërkombëtare. Bilanci i kuqebluve në tri kompeticionet europiane të klubeve është: 7 fitore, 1 barazim dhe 16 humbje. Golat: 23-4. Në Kupën Intertoto Vllaznia ka zhvilluar 6 ndeshje: 2 fitore, 0 barazime, 4 humbje. Golat: 7-10

Sondazhi: NK Zagreb-Vllaznia

Në një sondazh të publikuar në faqen kroate prva-hnl.hr në lidhje me ndeshjen, pyetjes se kush e fiton takimin NK Zagreb-Vllaznia, 81% e votuesve (kroatë sigurisht) besojnë se NK Zagreb do të fitojë, ndërsa 19% prej tyre shprehin preferencën e tyre për nëj fitore të Vllaznisë.

Gjyqtarë turq

Takimi NK Zagreb-Vllaznia do të drejtohet nga një treshe gjyqtrarësh turq me kryesor Kudusi Myftyoglu. Ndihmës të tij janë Bahatin Duran dhe Serkan Ok, po nga Turqia. Gjyqtari i katërt, si zakonisht caktohet vendas dhe ky është kroati Zheljko Grëgec. Çeku Miroslav Liba është vëzhgues i gjyqtarëëve nga UEFA. Edhe për ndeshjen e kthimit në Shkodër janë caktuar gjyqtarët. Kryesor do të jetë maltezi, Jozef Atard, i cili ka drejtuar në Shkodër ndeshjen Shqipëri-Slloveni (0-0). Ndihmës të tij janë Ingmar Spiteri dhe Eduard Spiteri, po nga Malta. Vëzhguesi i i gjyqtarëve nga UEFA është qiprioti Kristakis Skapoulis

albania-sport

----------


## Cimo

*Vllaznia humbet 2-1 me NK Zagreb në Kroaci*


Vllaznia humbi ndeshjen e parë në Kupën Intertoto kroatët e Nk Zagreb me rezultatin 2-1, në një takim ku të dyja formacionet e mbyllën me nga dhjetë lojtarë. Sulmuesi gjirokastrit Arlind Nora befasoi vendasit me golin e tij të shpejtë, pa kaluar ende 3 minuta lojë, por Vllaznia nuk mundi ta ruante avantazhin e çmuar, kur Labudoviç barazoi në minutën e 15-të me nje goditje nga 18 metra.

Pjesa e parë u mbyll në barazim 1-1, teksa në të dytën ishte sërish Labudoviç ai që realizoi golin e fitores për kroatët në minutën e 64, me nej goditje brenda zones , 7 metra larg portes se Grimes.

Gjyqtari turk Kudusi Muftyoglu është treguar i pamërshishëm teksa ka nxjerrë dy kartonë të kuq, fillimisht për skuadrën tonë në minutën e 73, kur ndeshkoi me kartonin e dyte të verdhë dhe automatikisht te kuq Franc Ahin dhe një minutë para përfundimit ndëshkroi me karton Lovrek të NK Zagreb per shkak gjestit antisportiv (goditi lojtarin e Vllaznise, Simo ). Ndeshja e kthimit do të luhet, në “Loro Boriçi”, më 30 qershor (ora 20:00) dhe Vllaznia mund të kualifikohet me një fitore minimale 1-0, ose me fitore me dy gola më shumë.

Fituesi i ketij cifti do te ndeshet me skuadren turke Trabzonspor ne turin e dyte elimintator.

ZAGREBI: Bashic 6, Nadarevic 7, Labudovic 7, Cutura 6.5, Mujdza 6, Lajtman 5.5 ( prej 87. Jurendic -), Parlov 6, Ibricic 5.5 (prej 59. Grgic 5.5), Pejic 6, Lovrek 5.5, Mandzukic 6

VLLAZNIA: Grima 6, Ahi 5.5, Kotrri 6, Teli 5.5, Lika 5.5, Nora 6 (90 Tafili -), Osja 5, Simo 6, Kaci 5.5 ( prej 75 Hotti -), Dalipi 5 (prej 71. Sani -), Lici 5

Refer: Muftuoglu Kuddusi 6.5; Ndihmes: Bahattin dhe Serkan (Te gjithe Turqi)

Golashenues: 0-1 Nora (3), 1-1 Nadarevic (19; as. Mujdza), 2-1 Labudovic(64; as Mandzukić).

Kartona te Verdhe: Cuturam Lajtman, Parlov (Zagreb); Lika, Ahi (Vllaznia).

Kartona te kuq: 73. Ahi (dy te verdhe), 88. Lovrek (Zagreb - gjest josportiv).

Lojtari ndeshjes: Tomislav Labudovic

Stadiumi: Kranjcevic.

Shikues: 1000.

E Shtune, 23 Qershor 2007/ Albania-Sport

----------


## no name

*Vllaznia humbet minimalisht ne Zagreb* 

NK Zagreb-Vllaznia, 2-1

Shenues: Nadarevic, Labudovic / Nora

Formacionet

ZAGREB: Bazik, Nadarevic, Labudovic, Cutura, Mujdza, Lajtman (87'. Jurendic), Parlov, Ivricic 

VLLAZNIA: Grima, Ahi, Kotrri, Teli, Lika, Nora ( 90' Tafili), Osja, Simo, Kaci (75' Hoti), Dalipi (71' Cani), Lici

Gjyqtare: Myftyoglu Kuddusi, Sabahattin, Serkan

Kartone te verdhe: Cuturam Lajtman, Parlov (Zagreb); Lika, Ahi (Vllaznia). 

Kartone te kuq: 73' Ahi, 88' Lovrek (Zagreb)

Lojtari ndeshjes: Tomisllav Labudovic

Stadiumi: Kranjcevic 

Vllaznia humbi ndeshjen e pare ne Kupen Intertoto me kroatet e NK Zagreb me rezultatin 2-1, ne nje takim ku te dyja formacionet e mbyllen me nga dhjete lojtare. Sulmuesi gjirokastrite, Arlind Nora, befasoi vendasit me golin e tij te shpejte, i cili ka shenuar ne minuten e trete, por Vllaznia nuk mundi ta ruante avantazhin e marre, kur Labudovic ka barazuar ne minuten e 19-te me nje goditje nga 18 metra. Me keto dy gola eshte mbyllur ne barazim pjesa e pare e ndeshjes. Per sa i perket pjeses se dyte, shkodranet kane tentuar te shenojne, por pa rezultat. Ka qene nje aksion i vendasve, te cilet e kane arritur te shenojne ne minuten e 64 dhe perseri ishte Labudovici. Kroatet kerkuan te ruanin rezultatin, por paten disa raste te tjera qe nuk u finalizuan. Po ashtu, edhe Vllaznia arriti te beje disa sulme, por pa rezultat. Gjithashtu, te Vllaznia ndikoi edhe kartoni i dyte i verdhe per Ahin, i cili doli nga loja ne minuten e 73-te. Po me karton te kuq ka dale edhe futbollisti i NK Zagrebit, Labudovic, i cili e mori kete karton ne minuten e 88 per shkak te nje gjesti antisportiv. Kjo ndeshje eshte gjykuar treshja turke Kuddus Myftyoglu, Sabahattin dhe Serkan. Per sa i perket ndeshjes se kthimit, ajo do te luhet ne "Loro Boric" me 30 qershor, ne oren 22:00. Vllaznise do t'i mjaftonte nje fitore 1-0 ose me dy gola diference nga kundershtari, qe te arrije te kaloje ne turin e dyte, ku do te ndeshet me skuadren turke, Trabzonspor.

----------


## Cimo

*Vllaznia eliminon Zagrebin*

Ekipi i Vllaznise se Shkodres ne ndeshjen e kthimit te luajtur sonte ne Shkoder ka fituar ndaj ekipit te Zagrebit me rezultat 1-0 qe ishte e mjaftueshme te kualifikohet ne rundin tjeter te intertoto kup. Golin e vetem ne kete ndeshje e shenoi Nora ne minuten 26 te pjeses se pare. Nje perkrahje te madhe Vllaznise i ka dhene tifozeria shkodrane e cila ne kete takim ishte lojtari i 12-te i shkodraneve. Goli i Nora ishte nje gjuatje ne nje distance prej 20 metra e cila godet mbrojtesin kroat Nadarevic dhe ndron kahjen e topit e cila perfundon ne rrjeten e Stojkic i cili ishte i pafuqishem ne kete rast.

Pas perfundimit te ndeshjes trajneri i Zagrebit Blazeviç ( ish- selektori i kombetares kroate )i gatshem per doreheqje pas humbjes deklaroi: Ambiciet ishin me te medhaja se sa qe lojtaret tone mundnin te jepnin ne terenin e gjelbert. Na mungon shume lojtare ne ndeshjen e kthimit Vrdoljak, Ivankovic, Lovrek dhe Brkljac. Bera gabim qe hyra ne fushe ne lojtare te lenduar, te kisha Mumlek ne vend te Lajtman me siguri do te shkonim me tej.

Tani ekipin e Vllaznise e pret nje ndeshje pak me e veshtire ne turin e ardhshem me ekipin e Trabzonspor te Turqise.



VLLAZNIA – ZAGREB 1-0 (1-0)

VLLAZNIA: Grima 7, Lici 6, Teli 6, Kotrri 6, Hoti 5,5, Simo 5,5, Osja 6, Lika 6, Kaci 6 (90. Tafili -), Sukaj 6 ( 70 Sinani -), Nora 6,5 ( 88. Dequiri -)

ZAGREB: Stojkic 6,5, Nadarevic 6,6, Labudovic 6 ( 80. Nikolic -), Cutura 5,5, Mujdza 6, Lajtman 5, Parlov 5, Ibricic 5,5 (60. Grgic 5,5), Pejic 5, Jurendic 5,5 ( 86. Orshulic -), Mandzukic 6

REFER: Jozef Attard (Malta) 6,5

GOLESHENUES: 1-0 Nora (26)

KARTON TE VERDHE: Shotri (Vllaznia)

LOJTAR I NDESHJES: Armir GRIMA

STADIUMI: Loro Borici

SHIKUES: 5000


www.Albania-Sport.com

----------


## no name

*Festë në Shkodër, kualifikohet Vllaznia* 

_Derguar me: 01/07/2007 

• Një gol i shënuar nga Arlind Nora në minutën e 26-të u ka dhënë triumfin shkodranëve, të cilët e patën nisur si jo favoritë takimin e “Loro Boriçit”_ 

Festa pushton Shkodrën. Vllaznia kalon turin e parë të Kupës Intertoto, duke mposhtur 1-0 kroatët e NK Zagreb. Një gol i shënuar nga Arlind Nora në minutën e 26-të u ka dhënë triumfin shkodranëve, të cilët e patën nisur si jo favoritë takimin e “Loro Boriçit”. Humbja 2-1 në Zagreb nuk ka rezultuar fatale dhe ekipi i Mirel Josës ka mundur të shkojë më tej në këtë kompeticion. Vllaznia tashmë do të përballet në datat 7 dhe 14 korrik ndaj turqve të Trabzonspor, një prej skuadrave më të forta të këtij vendi. Ndërkaq, trajneri Mirel Josa ka mundur të fitojë sfidën me Blazeviç, trajnerin më të madh kroat, por që tani rrezikon jo pak postin në pankinën e NK Zagreb. 

Rezultati gjithsesi mund të kishte qenë më i thellë, në rast se Sukaj, Osja apo Kaçi do të ishin treguar më të saktë përpara portës. Për të ndjekur takimin ka qenë në stadium edhe ndihmës trajneri i Trabzonsporit, kundërshtarit të radhës për kuqeblutë. Të përkrahur edhe nga një publik i zjarrtë, shkodranët e kanë nisur mjaft mirë ndeshjen edhe pse rasti më i pastër ka qenë për kroatët në minutën e 3-të, por topi ka përfunduar pak centimetra larg portës së Grimës. Pas dy rasteve të humbur nga Sukaj, në minutën e 26-të ka ardhur një gjuajtje nga jashtë zonës e Arlind Norës. Topi i gjirokastritit është devijuar nga një mbrojtës dhe ka përfunduar në rrjetë, duke ngritur në këmbë “Loro Boriçin”.

----------


## Flori

VLLAZNIA - Nk Zagreb 1-0 (2-1)

Shenues: Nora 26'

Vllaznia: Grima, Lici, Teli, Lika, Kotrri, Nora (A.Beqiri 89'), Osja, Kaci (Tafili 90'), Hoti, Simo, Sukaj (Sinani 71')

Trajner: Mirel Josa

NK Zagrebi: Stovkic, Labudovic (Mikulic 80'), Cutura, Jurendic (Orsulic 86'), Pejic, Lajtman, Nadarevic, Bricic (Gric 60'), Mandzukic, Mujoza, Parlov 

Trajner: Miroslav Blazhevic

Gjyqtare: J.Atardi, E.Spiteri, I.Zpiteri (Malte)

Kartone te verdhe: Simo, Kotrri

Stadiumi: "Loro Borici", Shkoder

Kronika

6'- Sinjalin e pare e japin miqte nga Zagrebi. Mbrojtja e Vllaznise hutohet dhe nuk kuptohet me portierin Grima dhe NK Zagrebi eshte fare prane golit. Topi kalon ngjitur me shtyllen e djathte pingule te Grimes.

15'- Jane serish miqte qe imponojne lojen e tyre. Kesaj here eshte Bricic, qe kerkon te shenoje pas nje gjuajtjeje te forte ne hyrje te zones, por Grima ka arritur te grushtoje me veshtiresi ne korner.

18'- Rasti i trete i mire por NK Zagrebin. Nje top i harkuar nga kendorja ka gjetur sakte Cuturen, qe godet me koke, por qe ndesh serish nje Grime te shkelqyer.

20'- Sukaj jep shenjen e pare te Vllaznise. Godet nga 30 metra, por pa asnje veshtiresi per portierin mik.

22'- Tani eshte Vllaznia qe gjen kohe per spektakel. Nje kombinim i mrekullueshem mes Nores, Osjes dhe Sukajt, por i riu shkodran ne nje pozicion te mire brenda zone, gjuan gabimisht, duke e nxjerre topin shume metra mbi traverse.

26'- GOOOOOOL Por Vllaznia nuk mund te gabonte ne rastin e dyte te arte. Eshte Arlind Nora qe ka cuar peshe "Loro Boricin" pas nje gjuajtjeje te devijuar nga nje mbrojtes kundershtar. Topi perfundon pas shpines se Stovikc dhe Vllaniza enderron. 

37'- Xhevahir Sukaj ne hyrje te zones gjuan rrepte, pret perseri mbrojtesi ekstrem kroat.

40'- Tenton Kaci, por pret serish Stovkic.

54'- Edhe njehere Sukaj, edhe njehere i pasakte ne hyrje te zones se rreptesise.

62'- Afrikani Simo kerkon te provoje fatin, por i pergjigjet mrekullisht portieri mik, qe e dergon topin ne kendore. 

65'- Gilman Lika shperthen me nje aksion personal dhe arrin te caje deri ne mbrojtjen kundershtare, duke dhene nje top te arte per Sukaj, qe me porten e boshatisur, ka bere detyren e tij ne kete mbremje, jashte! 

69'- NK Zagrebi prane barazimit. Grcic i vetem perballe Armir Grimes gjuan, por Grima nuk e ka lejuar qe te shenoje duke shpetuar nje rast fatal ne porten shkodrane

76'- Vioresin Sinani godet, rikthen topin ne loje mbrojtja, Lika merr topin ne zoterim, gjuan edhe njehere, por topi vetem ne shtylle dhe "Lori Borici" psheretin fort, sepse kerkon golin e sigurise.

80'- Kaci pason per kapitenin e Vllaznise, Osjen, por ka qene serish portieri mik qe eshte shnderruar ne nje barrikade te pakapercyeshme.

87'- Armir Grima behet serish shpetimtar me nje dalje te shpejte dhe te guximshme, duke zoteruar topin ne kembet e Mandezukicit.

Komenti

Vllaznia ka bere mrekulline duke e kthyer disavantazhin ne feste dhe duke lumturuar tifozerine shkodrane te pranishme ne stadiumin "Loro Borici". Nje mbremje e kthyer ne feste nga djemte e Mirel Joses, te cilet i jane falur nje goli te gjirokastritit Nora. Mbase ishte edhe fati sot, sepse goli u devijua nga mbrojtesit kundershtare dhe kur ne perfundim te takimit te gjithe prisnin vershellimin e kryesorit maltez, Grima u be hero, duke ndalur nje aksion te rrezikshem te miqve dhe duke u dhuruar kualifikimin te tijve ne nje ndeshje plot emocione dhe te pasur ne raste per te dyja palet.

Me te rrezikshem shfaqen miqte, qe dine te shfrytezojne hapesirat e lena bosh nga shkodranet, por qe fatmiresisht per kuqeblute, nuk kalojne dot nje Grime madheshtor. Aksionet e njepasnjeshme te Zagrebit e tulasin disi Vllaznine, por jo per shume kohe. Shkodranet nisin te pergjigjen dhe kunderpergjigjen me rrepte, derisa ne aksion e trete te rrezikshem gjejne golin e shumedeshiruar. Nje gjuajtje e Nores dhe nje bashkepunim i mbrojtjes mike e cojne topin ne rrjete. Vllaznia fluturon, shkodranet jane ne delir. 

Por Vllaznia nuk e le me kaq. Shkodranet e kerkojne golin e sigurise me ngulm, por portieri mik ndal gjithcka ne disa raste. NK Zagrebi zgjohet vetem ne minuten e 69-te, kur ka qene shume prane barazimit me ane te Grcic, por serish Grima monumental i ka thene "jo" kroateve. Pjesa e mbetur e takimit zhvillohet mes rasteve sporadike dhe shkodraneve qe kerkojne te zoterojne topin sa me gjate, duke bere minutat te kalojne. Gjithsesi, tifozeve shkodrane u ngrin zemra edhe nje here te fundit, por, fatmiresisht, eshte serish Grima, qe nderhyn guximshem ne kembet e kundershtarit te tij. Vllaznia fiton me merite dhe kualifikohet per ne turin e dyte te Kupes Intertoto.

Deklaruan pas ndeshjes

Mirel Josa, trajneri i Vllaznise: "Para fillimit te ndeshjes ndihesha me i qete, per vete faktin se e gjithe skuadra ishte impenjuar dhe qe te gjithe kishin marre rregullisht pjese ne stervitje. Me ne fund e morem ate qe meritonim, duke fituar ne fushen tone me nje rezultat te ngushte, por pozitiv, i cili na dha fitoren dhe kualifikimin, i cili ishte objektivi yne. Perballe kishim nje shkolle te vjeter futbolli, qe e menaxhon shume mire lojen. Ne fillim te pjeses se pare patem disa probleme te vogla, por qe u rregulluan. Mund te them se ato dy rastet e Zagrbit mund te na kishin ndeshkuar dhe quaj se ishim me fat. Nese do te ishim ndeshkuar ne ato dy raste, sigurisht qe do te ishim keq nga ana psikologjike dhe do ta kishim shume te veshtire rikuperimin. Megjithate, per 90 minuteshin e luajtur jam i kenaqur nga e gjithe skuadra, pasi ka dhene maksimumin ne fushen e lojes. I falenderoj te gjithe lojtaret per ate qe dhane ne fushe. Bile i quaj heronj me ate se cfare bene sot (dje) ne kete takim. Pjesa e dyte ishte shume me mire per ne dhe ketu lojtaret dhane me teper. Kualifikimi me ka kenaqur, por padyshim, qe me ka kenaqur akoma me shume interpretimi i lojes nga futbollistet e mi. Edhe nje here i falenderoj te gjithe pa perjashtim per gjithcka dhane ne fushen e lojes, por duke i bashkangjitur ketij falenderimi edhe ate per tifozerine shkodrane, e cila na mbeshteti si gjithmone gjate 90 minutave dhe besoj se ia kemi shperblyer deri-diku".

Miroslav Blazevic, trajneri i Zagrebit: "Ne fillim dua te pergezoj median. I uroj fitoren kolegut tim Josa, per kualifikimin dhe suksese ne turin tjeter te kupes "Intertoto". Vllaznia e ka meritua plotesisht fitoren dhe kualifikimin, sepse e ka kerkuar ate me shume sesa skuadra ime. Merita e Vllaznise ne kete rast behet akoma me e madhe. E them kete sepse une si trajner i Zagrebit nuk mund ta pranoj se skuadra ime eshte me e mire se ajo e juaja. Perpara disa ditesh, jam shprehur ne shtypin kroat se nuk do ta diskutojme aspak Vllaznine dhe se synojne te shkojme ne UEFA-s, permes "Intertotos", por shkodranet kane nje skuader shume te mire ne te gjitha drejtimet, por ja edhe trajneret humbasin. Tani e kuptova se Vllaznia eshte nje ekip i mire dhe duhet te marrim shembull nga kjo skuader. Na duhet te punojme shume, madje me shume se cfare kam menduar. Per sa i perket ndeshjes se Kroacise mund te them se skuadra juaj ka luajtur mjaft mire, duke paraqitur nje futboll modern. Ne fund dua te falenderoj tifozerine shkodrane, se ishte e mrekullueshme. Edhe nje here i uroj fat Vllaznise".

----------


## goldian

oleeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee para vllaznia

----------


## zeus

-------------------------------------------

Me behet qejfi per Vllaznine dhe per qytetin e Shkodres. Urime dhe suksese per ndeshjet e tjera!

-------------------------------------------

----------


## no name

*Vllaznia, sot per te bere surprizen*

E Diele, 08 Korrik 2007

Formacioni i mundshem

Vllaznia: Grima, Lici, Teli, Lika, Kotrri, Nora, Osja, Kaci, Hoti, Simo, Sukaj

Trajner: Mirel Josa

Sot ne oren 19:00, kuqeblute do te zbresin ne fushen e "Hysen Avni Aker", stadiumit te Trabzonsporit per te zhvilluar takimin e radhes te Kupes Intertoto. Shkodranet kane eliminuar nje tur me pare kroatet e NK Zagrebit, ndersa turqit e Trabzonit, qytetit-port ne Detin e Zi, fale nje koeficienti vleresimi me te larte, kane hyre ne Kupen Intertoto ne turin e dyte. Por tani e kaluara pak rendesi ka dhe kete e dine mjaft mire te dyja skuadrat.

Ne kampin shkodran, pertej optimizmit per nje rezultat pozitiv, ujerat jane turbulluar kur as dy dite me pare nuk jane marre premiot per kualifikimin ne tyrin e dyte, por burime brenda kampit kuqeblu, konfirmojne se parate do te shperndahen sot, per te stimuluar me shume lojtaret ne transferten delikate kunder Trabzonsporit. Per trajnerin Josa, ndeshja e sotme eshte nje transferte delikate, por skuadra do te luaje lojen e saj: "Jemi perballe nje sfide te veshtire, por Vllaznia do te kerkoje te beje me te miren. Natyrisht qe Trabzonspori eshte nje kundershtar i rrezikshem, por ne shkojme ne Turqi per te bere lojen tone dhe pse jo, per nje rezultat sa me te mire qe te na favorizoje takimin e kthimit". 

Por Josa nuk eshte i vetem ne kete kendveshtrim. Edhe lojtaret kuqeblu jane optimiste dhe kampi shkodran nuk e ndjen thuajse fare presionin e kundershtarit, kjo sepse edhe kualifikimi nje tur me pare ka bere efektin e duhur psikologjik. Pare keshtu, Vllaznia nuk ndjehet inferiore ndaj Trabzonsporit, por te verteten vetem fusha do ta thote.

----------


## no name

*Sukaj: Shi në Trabzon, me fat*

8 Korrik   “Unë besoj në një rezultat premtues në këtë ndeshje të parë, për të pretenduar pastaj në atë të kthimit për një kualifikim të mundshëm” 



Pasi ka pushuar paradite, skuadra shkodrane ka zhvilluar pasdite, në orën 19:00 lokale (18:00 me orën tonë), stërvitjen e zakonshmne të para ndeshjes. Seanca është zhvilluar në orën që do të luhet ndeshja e sotme, kur Vllaznia do të përballet me Trabzonspor, në kuadrin e turit të dytë të Intertotos. Siç mësojmë përmes bisedës telefonike me njërin nga lojtarët e Vllaznisë, sulmuesin Xhevahir Sukaj, gjatë gjithë ditës Vllazninë e ka shoqëruar shiu, i cili nuk ka pushur as dhe gjatë seancës stërvitore. “Personalisht e parapëlqej motin me shi, sidomos terrenin e lagësht”, thotë Sukaj përmes celularit, duke shtuar se është me fat në kushte të tilla. “Më pëlqem terreni i lagësht, por jo deri në atë masë, sa të pengojë për të luajtur futboll. Në kushte të tilla më pëlqen të gjuaj me “rrëshqitje”, siç i themi ne, pasi topi merr forcë dhe nuk mund të pritet nga portieri”, thotë për gazetën tonë sulmuesi Sukaj, i cili ka tërhequr edhe vëmendjen e menaxherëve të huaj, sidomos të Rudi Vatës, i cili nuk ka ngurruar të shprehë publikisht preferencën ndaj këtij lojtari të perspektivës. Ndërkohë, Sukaj konfirmoi se stervitja nuk është bërë në fushën e stadiumit, ku do të zhvillohet ndeshja, sepse pikërisht dje në mbrëmje, në orën 20:00, aty është organizuar ceremonia e mbylljes së Lojërave të Detit të Zi. Përveç kësaj, Sukaj thotë se në Trabzon kanë hasur edhe një komunitet shqiptar, të sistemuar prej vitesh atje. Me të marrë vesh lajmin se do të luajë Vllaznia, duke qenë se në mes tyre ka edhe nga Shkodra, kanë shfaqur dëshirën të jenë në stadium, madje të bëjnë tifo për kuqeblutë. Një gjë të tillë ata e kanë shprehur edhe gjatë kohës që kanë takuar me skuadrën në hotel. Ndërsa, duke iu kthyer ndeshjes, Sukaj, i cili do të jetë në majë të sulmit të Vllaznisë, shprehet entuziast. “Eshtë krijuar një përshtypje, sikur ne nuk pretendojmë aspak ndaj kësaj skuadre, por e verteta është ndryshe”, thekson Sukaj. “Unë besoj në një rezultat premtues në këtë ndeshje të parë, për të pretenduar pastaj në atë të kthimit për një kualifikim të mundshëm”. Përveç fatit që pret t’i sjellë shiu, Sukaj nënvizon edhe një tjetër element, kur kujton se më 17 janar të këtij viti, në stadiumin “Ataturk”, u ndeshën kombëtaret U?21 të Turqisë dhe Shqipërisë. “Atë ndeshje e kemi fituar 2?0 dhe golin e dytë e kam shënuar unë, kështu që uroj ta kem këtë fat edhe në stadiumin e Trabzonit”, thotë Sukaj, që dëshiron të shlyejë “thatësirën” e tij në “Loro Boriçi” përballë NK Zagreb. 





Zaganjori, reagim pas shkrimit 

Pasi kanë lënë Stambollin në orën 05.00 të mëngjest të djeshëm, me orën shqiptare, kuqeblutë e Vllaznisë kanë mbërritur aty rreth orës 06.30 në Trabzon, qyteti piktoresk pranë Detit të Zi. Lajmin na e bën të ditur Ardian Zaganjori, drejtor i marrëdhënieve me jashtë pranë klubit Vllaznia, i cili, pas reflektimit të një kritike në “Sport Ekspres” një ditë më parë, për mungesë informacioni të lëvizjes së skuadrës shkodrane, na ka shpjeguar me hollësi itinerarin e skuadrës kuqeblu, që nga Rinasi, tranziti në Athinë dhe fluturimi për në Stamboll. Kurse në agimin e së shtunës, në orën 05:00, skuadra shkodrane ka fluturuar për në Trabzon, ku ka mbërritur pas një ore e gjysmë. Aty është sistemuar në hotelin me pesë yje, “USTAPARK?AS”. Duke iu referuar edhe presidentit Fushaj, i cili është bashkuar me skuadrën në Stamboll, Vllaznia nuk ka patur asnjë problem dhe udhëtimi është kryer në kushte optimale. Zaganjori ka shpjeguar se avioni “çarter” nuk është siguruar, pasi agjensitë ajrore nuk e morën përsipër, edhe pse interesimi i klubit nuk ka munguar. Meraku tjetër i zyrtarit të klubit kuqeblu ishte të përcillte konfirmimin e presidentit Fushaj, se premiot, për kualifikimin në turin e dytë të Kupës UEFA, do të shpërndahen menjëherë pas kthimit të skuadrës nga Turqia. 

Në fushë, formacioni i sprovuar 

Duke u nisur edhe nga ajo që tekniku Josa ka aplikuar në stërvitjen e djeshme, formacioni, me të cilin do të zbresë në fushën e lojës Vllaznia, pritet të jetë ai i fillimit të ndeshjes në “Loro Boriçi” ndaj kroatëve të Zagrebit: Grima në portë; Lici në qendër të mbrojtjes, Teli djathtas e Kotrri majtas; në mesfushë, kapiteni Osja në qendër së bashku me Simon, Hoti djathtas dhe Lika majtas; përpara tyre, si sulmues të “maskuar”, Kaçi majtas dhe Nora djathtas, ndërsa në majën e sulmit do të jetë Sukaj. Gjithsesi, si alternativa të Josës mbeten Sinani, Dalipi dhe Ahi, i rikthyer pas shlyerjes së kartonit të kuq, por edhe Arsen Beqiri e Tafili.

----------


## BEHARI

di gje njeri se ne cilin kanal tv mund ta shikojme vllaznine sot ne tutqi???
faleminderit!!

----------


## Qerim

Trabzonspor-Vllaznia 6-0.

Ashtu sic gaboi edhe Tirana vjet me kaiserat edhe Vllaznia ,fatkeqsisht i njejti trainer ,luan pa mbrojtje te perforcuar ndaj ekipeve te medha.

----------


## goldian

u koritem sot

----------


## no name

*Surpriza e Vllaznise... humbet 6-0*

Trabzonspor-Vllaznia 6-0

Shenuesit: Ersen 12', 57', Xhejhun 32', Cgadash 39', Serkan 51', Omer Reza 88'.

Trabzonspor: 

Ahmet, Ferhat, Tajfun, Cagdash, Xhelaledin, Hysejin, Ajman, Serkan, Xhejhun, Omer Reza, Ersen

Trajner: Zija Dogan

Vllaznia: 

Grima, Teli, Lici, Kotrri, Lika, Osja, Norra, Kaci, Simo, Hoti, Sukaj

Trajner: Mirel Josa

Gjyqtare: Nijhuis, Siebert, Olthof (Holanda)

Stadiumi: "Hysein Avni Aker", Trabzon



Vllaznia turperohet ne Turqi! Deklaratat optimiste i ka perpire furia e vendesve te Trabzonit qe kane shenuar plot 6 gola ne porten e Grimes, duke fundosur keshtu endrrat kuqeblu per kalimin e turit te dyte te Kupes Intertoto. 6 gola per t'i vertetuar jo vetem Vllaznise, por mbare futbollit shqiptar se eshte ne nje gjendje mjerane. Kuqebluve u eshte zbehur fanella, 6 gola te Trabzonsporit nuk mund te justifikohen. A do ta bejne valle kete drejtuesit dhe lojtaret e Vllaznise?

Topin e pare e ka shkelmuar skuadra e Vllaznise. Por kaq mund te mbajne mend shkodranet nga ky takim, sepse me tej gjithcka u kthye ne "black-out". Qe ne minuten e 12-te, kuqeblute e shohin veten te shembur, kur skuadra turke kaloi menjehere ne avantazh, duke shenuar golin e pare me anen e Ersen Martinit. Ketu merr fund rezistenca shkodrane dhe fillon "calltisja" turke. Nje ferr i vertete per Vllaznine. Dy minuta me vone do te jete pikerisht ky lojtar, qe do ta vere ne veshtiresi portierin Grima, i cili shpeton porten e tij. Do te jete pikerisht minuta e 32-te e takimit, ku do te jete perseri skuadra vishnje qe do te shenoje me ane te Xhejhunit, i cili nuk mendohet dy here, por gjuan duke dyfishuar rezultatin. Pas ketij goli, duket se shpresat e Vllaznise shuhen. Skuadra mblidhet ne mbrojtje dhe eshte e vaket ne sulm. Pas shtate minutash, turqit do te marrin nje goditje denimi. Per ta ekzekutuar ate e merr persiper Cagdashi, i cili gjuan, dhe topi pasi prek pak murin perfundon ne rrjete dhe 3-0 per Trabzonsporin. Pas pesimit te ketij goli, skuadra e Vllaznise e leshon lojen dhe duket se gjithcka ka mbaruar per skuadren tone. Megjithate shkodranet e provojne perseri te shenojne, por pjesa e pare do te mbyllet me rezultatin 3-0 per skuadren turke. 

Pjesa e dyte e takimit do te jete perseri e keqe per ne. Do te jene edhe tre gola te tjere qe do te shkundin porten e Grimes. Kjo pjese vazhdoi me disa sulme te skuadres kuqeblu, por pa rezultat dhe do te jemi perseri ne, qe do te ndeshkohemi ne minuten e 51 te takimit, ku Xhejhuni nxjerr nje asist per Serkanin, i cili e kthen ne gol dhe 4-0 per vendesit. Tashti skuadra e Vllaznise po luan per golin e nderit, por qe nuk do te vije. Ne kete fillojne edhe nderrimet per skuadren turke, ku ne loje futet Hasani ne vend te Ajmunit. Pikerisht dy minuta pas ketij nderrimi vjen edhe goli i peste per te zotet e shtepise. Eshte pikerisht Ersen Martini, qe shenon golin e peste per ndeshjen dhe te dytin per te ne kete takim. Tani skuadra turke e ka siguruar fitoren dhe trajneri i saj, Zija Dogan, ben nderrimet per te mos lodhur lojtaret e tij. Ne minuten e 63-te do te jete perseri skuadra vishnje qe do te rrezikoje dhe per pak sa nuk shenon golin e gjashte. Megjithate, edhe trajneri Mirel Josa po ben nderrimet e tij duke hequr Hotin dhe ne fushe do te futet Bekiri. Nderrime qe nuk bene ndonje ndryshim per skuadren shqiptare. Skuadra e Vllaznise tashme kerkon qe te pakten mos te ndeshkohet perseri, por nuk ja del. Do te jete Omer Reza qe do te marre topin nga mesfusha, dhe do te depertoje ne zone, duke gjuajtur rrepte dhe e denuar Grimen per here te 6-te. 

Shanset e Vllaznise jane inekzistente, sepse te permbyset nje rezultat 6-0 eshte thuajse e pamundur, aq me teper per nje ekip qe tregoi apati te theksuar ne lojen e saj ne ndeshjen e pare. Vllaznia turperohet ne Turqi dhe kthehet ne shtepi me nje "pasuri" te madhe, gjashte gola nuk jane pak...

Momentet "clou"

Minuta 12

Xhejhun nxjerr nje kros nga e majta, Ersen Martin gjuan me koke dhe 1-0

Minuta 32

Xhejhun ne zonen e rreptesise gjen nje hapesire bosh gjuan dhe 2-0

Minuta 39

Cagdash gjuan nje goditje kendi nga 30 metra, topi, pasi prek murin, perfundon ne rrjete, 3-0 

Minuta 51

Xhejhun kalon ne krahun e majte duke gjuajtur. Serkan kap topin, gjuan duke e kaluar ate mes dy vetave dhe shenon, 4-0

Minuta 57

Xhejhun pasi hyn ne zonen e rreptesise pason per Ersen Martin, i cili pa hezituar e kalon topin ne rrjete, 5-0

Minuta 88

Omer Reza e merr topin nga mesi i fushes, pasi ben disa driblime futet ne zonen e rreptesise dhe shenon, 6-0

----------

